# Well, look what arrived with my Spiffies Dental Wipes



## PurpleBasil (Jan 28, 2004)

A bunch of sleep training and horrible parenting advice from Dr. Ray Wagner.

I find this very offensive. I didn't ask for parenting advice, I bought dental wipes to wipe my kids' teeth. The cost of printing the fat booklet entitled, 'What every baby needs to grow' surely must increase the cost of the wipes I purchased.

From the booklet:

Quote:

What we want to avoid is habituating our six month old (baby) to the expectation of a milk feed whenever they go to sleep. Milk intake at night results in ongoing digestive processes and excess urine production. An hour or two after the milk, they will be wet and uncomfortable, and chances are they will wake up again crying for more milk. Remember, this habit of drinking milk at night also causes milk bottle caries, which are a particularly aggressive form of dental cavities in childhood. A vicious cycle of nighttime arousals and feeds typically ensues.

Quote:

By six months of age, it is a good idea to disconnect feeding and sleeping. ...Place them in their crib and tell them goodnight. At first this may be a tough transition. Your baby may cry to be fed and you may feel guilty. Check her every five minutes or so if she fusses. Maintain a clam expression and soothing voice.
He goes on to say how the baby will learn not to feed at night (at six months!) and then the baby will sleep through the night.

On children's behavior:

Quote:

Careful discipline needs to start as early as six months of age when your child is beginning to sit up, manipulate objects and put things in their mouth. Discipline at its most basic level is your ability to say 'No!' and create the impression that you mean business.

Quote:

Don't let crying and screaming inlfuence you. Be firm and unwavering your demeanor while keeping your emotions in check.

Quote:

Of course you must also be sure that your child receives their vaccinations on schedule! They will be lean and mean immune machines by the time they start school.
I haven't read anything in a long time that was this adversarial towards children. He doesn't even give the advice to research vaxes or anything - just go get them.

But my main problem is this is way inappropriate to send out with dental products. Way wrong.


----------



## DaryLLL (Aug 12, 2002)

AAACCCKKK!!! That is wrong in so many ways. He manages to distill child hatred (and disregard research) into a few words.

So sorry so many will see this misguided viewpoint in their mail with their purchase. Are you sending back the wipes with an angry letter? Maybe with links to reasearch which contradicts his advice?


----------



## PurpleBasil (Jan 28, 2004)

I don't think I want to put energy into educating Dr. Ray but I will send a letter since parenting advice isn't consistent with how their products were marketed. I never was told I'd receive this with my dental wipes.

I ordered 35 boxes of these wipes so I'm reluctant to send them back. Yeah, I got real happy about these wipes after reading Smilemomma's post in the (RIP) Dental Forum!







I thought it would help with our toothbrushing hit or misses.


----------



## Smilemomma (Nov 19, 2001)

Boo, Hiss on Dr. Ray and his ignorant parenting ideas. And even more SPIT on his low blow "marketing" or whatever it is attempts in sending this stuff.

Just send what I ordered, Dr. Ray. Keep the ignorant rhetoric to yourself.

So very, very sorry you were exposed to that, Playdoh. I had no idea. You had better believe he'll get a letter from me. "I'd love to recommend your product to my patients, but alas, due to the ignorant propaganda inserts, I will be unable to do so ... " Maybe he'll send some at a discount if we ask him to leave out the paperwork???

Malamamama ordered some, too, I wonder if she got the same, um, "treatment"?

I hope the wipes work out well for your babe's teeth, and maybe the booklet will come in handy on those long car trips as another kind of emergency "wipe", :LOL.

Recycle.


----------



## Changed (Mar 14, 2004)

Can someone tell me about these wipes? Im not looking for is seemingly stupid handouts but I have been trying to find a way to clean megs teeth. She FLIPS out if I brush them... TIA!~


----------



## Changed (Mar 14, 2004)

http://www.drraysproducts.com/sp-bin...E=31&CATALOG=5

Not sure if anyone saw this but they do tell you it's included. Is this the same pearls? The psycho child abusers?


----------



## PurpleBasil (Jan 28, 2004)

my heart's light you are absolutely correct that the insert IS listed with the product on the order site. Either it wasn't there two months ago when I ordered or I didn't see it. Probably the latter!

We also have challenges with tooth brushing here, especially for my three year old. He enjoys opening the individual Spiffie wipe packet and wiping his teeth, mouth or chewing on the whole wipe. I'm glad for whatever he does to help his teeth!


----------



## Full Heart (Apr 27, 2004)

So is there anyway we can get the wipes without the booklet? I could really use the wipes.

I got a similar handout when dd went to the dentist. The dentist blammed by dds carries on me, because I nursed her at night. Gave dh a handout that said to wean to a cup by a year! We switched dentists, we just couldn't deal with him.

Michelle


----------



## Smilemomma (Nov 19, 2001)

my heart's light, I think he means "pearls" as in "pearls of wisdom", not the Pearls as in the authors from H*ll.

I noticed that further down he offers the booklets separately, and at no charge. So since there is officially no charge for the booklet, I would have no problem ordering the wipes if you want them, and pitching the booklet without reservation.

Who knows, you may even be able to make your own xylitol wipes. Try his and see how they're done I guess.


----------



## Meiri (Aug 31, 2002)

"What we want to avoid is habituating our six month old (baby) "

OUR BABY??? Presumptous isn't he?


----------



## JoshuasMommy (Feb 19, 2004)

I just saw an ad on tv for wipes. Can't remember who makes them for sure but I think it was oral b. Tina


----------



## JoshuasMommy (Feb 19, 2004)

Yeah, it is called oral b brush ups.


----------



## girlndocs (Mar 12, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Meiri*
"What we want to avoid is habituating our six month old (baby) "

OUR BABY??? Presumptous isn't he?

Meiri, that's called "false teaming" & it's a tool often used by con men to lull their victims into a false sense of partnership! No kidding!


----------



## Viola (Feb 1, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *my~hearts~light*
http://www.drraysproducts.com/sp-bin...E=31&CATALOG=5

Not sure if anyone saw this but they do tell you it's included. Is this the same pearls? The psycho child abusers?

No, it seems to be Dr. Ray's pearls of wisdom, not anything written by the Pearls. Although reading Dr. Ray's stuff, it sounds like it could be written by the Pearls. ugh


----------



## melamama (Oct 8, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Smilemomma*
Who knows, you may even be able to make your own xylitol wipes. Try his and see how they're done I guess.









I got some of the trial Spiffies, for us the Grape flavor was too strong. I wanted the wipes to use during the night after nursing and ds would wake up because of the flavor (and need to nurse again) I've been making a xylitol rinse just with water and powdered xylitol (that has been incredible-the whole family has been using it as a rinse), so now I just dip a washcloth in it and wipe ds's teeth at night.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

They aren't including the booklet anymore!
http://www.mothering.com/discussions...62#post2090262
Annette


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

Yeay!!!


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)




----------



## steph (Dec 5, 2001)

Ok, so you can get the wipes w/out the booklet, but since this company is advertising here on MDC, and has that booklet available on the website, isn't that well, not ok (sorry the vocabulary part of my brain just exited the building)? I would think that some mamas here would see an ad for a company and assume that they held some similar beliefs about AP'ing. Then seeing this booklet on their site - well, it just seems very contradictory to me. I know MDC needs ad revenue but it just gives me the creeps to see their ad on "our" site!


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

So, now they are selling the booklet? I thought it was going to be no longer available.

Off to check it out!


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

You're right.

I do not know if they have just not adjusted the web site or if they are *not* removing it (it is still shown as being included in orders, plus you can order extra for free).

http://www.drraysproducts.com/sp-bin...E=31&CATALOG=5


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Let Cynthia know! She was very receptive on the questions and suggestions board...
Annette


----------

